# Crappie Fishing



## proctor12009 (Jan 28, 2015)

New to forum. I grew up bass, speck fishing farm 13 and stickmarsh in indian river county. Just moved to the area, do they catch any around here. Read about escambia river some but dosnt seem like they catch alot there. any help would be great thanks


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

If you put in some time on Escambia and find yourself some spots you can do pretty good.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

GROUPERKING said:


> If you put in some time on Escambia and find yourself some spots you can do pretty good.


Yup


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

lil bit muddy right now


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

proctor12009 said:


> New to forum. I grew up bass, speck fishing farm 13 and stickmarsh in indian river county. Just moved to the area, do they catch any around here. Read about escambia river some but dosnt seem like they catch alot there. any help would be great thanks


I took a trip to Farm 13/Sticksmarsh about 19 years ago....was disappointed in the outcome. Is it still catch and release fer bass? I only caught a couple 5 lbr's! It was a purty place though!!!! :thumbsup:

Escambia river probably has a few, I primarily go into the back creeks and what not catching bream.....


----------



## proctor12009 (Jan 28, 2015)

Its still catch and release for bass. Hurricane francs and jean really took a toll on the lake. It caused tons of hydrilla to come to the surface for weeks and killed tons of large spawning bass. Never got back to the old days of catching 8 9 pounders on a daily basis. I hear lake stone is a nice lake to fish. No motors though. But thats ok with me.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Stone/Hurricane/Bear/Karick are all state parks that only allow electric motors on the lakes.

Good places to fish.....I've never did great but that's fishing w/ no electronics! I have a new sled with a jam up GPS/FF so this season will be slightly different I hope!


----------



## Swampbugs (Jan 31, 2015)

Lake Talquin over near Quincy is one of the best crappie fisheries in FL. Nice little fish camps on west end if you wanna make it a weekend.


----------

